
Heads-up for AT&T customers (tumblr blocking e-mail domains) - detaro
https://tumblr.zendesk.com/hc/en-us/articles/115007729788-Heads-up-for-AT-T-customers
======
detaro
(now Verizon-owned) Tumblr says _Starting on June 30, 2017, att.net customers
will no longer be able to log in to their Yahoo and Tumblr accounts through
email addresses with the following domains: att.net, ameritech.net,
bellsouth.net, flash.net, nvbell.net, pacbell.net, prodigy.net, sbcglobal.net,
snet.net, swbell.net, and wans.net._

------
waterphone
Absolutely ridiculous and petty. Verizon is clearly ordering them to block
AT&T users from using their services, for no good reason, just to be petty
with their competitor. Time to stop using all Verizon services.

